
Extensions in the main Visual Studio 2019 menu - chemodax
https://visualstudioextensions.vlasovstudio.com/2019/04/25/extensions-in-the-main-visual-studio-2019-menu/
======
chemodax
Related interesting longread:
[https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/idea/435711/get-...](https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/idea/435711/get-
rid-of-new-extensions-menu.html)

